# Photoshop - Audi M5



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

The trained eyes should spot most of the alterations. nothing drastic, just wanted it too look reasonably realistic as if it could be put into production.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice mate.

I think they would sell shed loads if they made that.:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice piece of work, but us Audifans wouldn't be able to carry on the great RS/M debate in the pub/on line if they made that, and we'd have to talk about the weather instead!!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Ha ha, that's the joys of photoshop.

I love the Audi's and BMW's, built like tanks. Just fancied a front end swap.

The weather is rather grim, considering I am looking at blue sky, sun and hailstones, smart.


----------



## Mike_001 (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice!

I guess the 6 series would be much more successful if it looked a bit like that.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Very good but can you do it so the bit between the two kidneys that make up the front is left out. More of an oval shape and I think your on to a winner.


----------



## M.G. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hehe, excellent results.  

I can not explain exactly why (hint: look at datetime of the post)... 
... but above Audi reminds me on some kind of space warrior (e.g. good old Robocop)
... and "your" BMW reminds me on a new era samurai.


----------

